# Paging Dave...



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Blundered across these on EBAY. At 5.5 - 9.5 cm, perhaps they might make fit denizens for the Brandywine and Gondor?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Disney-Snow...hash=item25d4d2155e:m:mcec4uSTBymxmCeo24xJlSg


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Thinker;

I have used a couple of the "Snow White Seven," but they are a bit too cutesy for Middle Earth. I prefer feisty dwarves. The "dwarf signal" in the first photo is Disney; the conductor in the second photo is better suited to Middle Earth.



















Best,
David Meashey


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I also picked up these:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/391746673465?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

At the time, I was looking for a village priest, and thought the dancing girl added a bit of street color - thinking of pairing her with the one-man band guy. I have since found a much better reverend. They are almost dead on 1/24.


----------

